# Owners time available, short notice



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

Great opportunity for someone! I have owners time, short notice I can't use this year.. Catamaran, owners version 3900.. The major charter company. Reasonable $ . You can book as early as 3 days advance or up to 16 days. Contact me for more details.. Reply here or [email protected] ... Change the zero in h0t to an oh.


----------

